# Nice Crown Bicycle and drama



## abe lugo (Dec 18, 2014)

Mostly like reason i dont like to sell on ebay no more, but nice almost complete bike nonetheless
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRE-WAR-28-...976?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a9e0f1220


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 19, 2014)

WOW,someone really pissed this guy off.


----------



## vincev (Dec 19, 2014)

I wonder who ticked him off.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2014)

exactly why I don't sell on sites like that


----------



## Duck (Dec 19, 2014)

I question this guy having "morels"; They're long out of season.


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 19, 2014)

This seller is a buddy of mine. He is the most normal, even keel sort of dude. Some idiot just pushed him beyond his boiling point.


----------

